# I'm Quitting



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Finally decided to quit driving ride share. This stupid fare war between Uber and Lyft has made it impossible to make a decent living driving in Los Angeles. Since i'm a property owner, i'm also worried about what their insurance is actually going to cover in the event of an accident. 

Over the past five months or so I've put over 25,000 miles on my Jetta that had only 64,000 when I started. My AC wen't bad because of the extra strain of passengers rolling down the windows while it was running. This cost me over $1,000 to get fixed since I was just over the mileage on the extended warranty due to ride share driving. For driving, I also spent money on a FasTrak transponder, a wifi hotspot, and countless bottles of water. 

My wife is incredibly happy with my decision after all the nights away from home. I finally told her about the drug dealers with guns that I drove through South Central, and she was kinda pissed I didn't tell her before. She said she would have left me if I was still Uber driving at Christmas time. 

Probably the worst thing was all the times I kept driving when I had opportunities to hit open mics, do some writing, or go looking for a better job.

Hopefully I can get a job soon to get some money rolling in. For now i'm going to concentrate on my writing while working on getting a comedy related business going with my friend.

In my opinion Uber and Lyft had a good thing going, but they've ruined it by the way they treat their drivers and their attitude towards the laws in various communities. Hopefully they realize that they need to change before it's too late. 

If anyone wants to keep in touch, send me a DM. I'm also performing in an improv show at Upright Citizens Brigade Theater in Hollywood on September 7th.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

good luck bro
another top army has step down
just tell them youll go vacation it might get better later


----------



## UberVue (Aug 16, 2014)

Good Luck Mike!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

darn guys with guns :/ that might be one crazy experience


----------



## UberNoob (Aug 14, 2014)

I'll go check out your show


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Best wishes man. Thanks for your input here for the rest of us.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

. berComic said:


> Finally decided to quit driving ride share. This stupid fare war between Uber and Lyft has made it impossible to make a decent living driving in Los Angeles. Since i'm a property owner, i'm also worried about what their insurance is actually going to cover in the event of an accident.
> 
> Over the past five months or so I've put over 25,000 miles on my Jetta that had only 64,000 when I started. My AC wen't bad because of the extra strain of passengers rolling down the windows while it was running. This cost me over $1,000 to get fixed since I was just over the mileage on the extended warranty due to ride share driving. For driving, I also spent money on a FasTrak transponder, a wifi hotspot, and countless bottles of water.
> 
> ...


Did you buy a crown vic you wanted?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Finally decided to quit driving ride share. This stupid fare war between Uber and Lyft has made it impossible to make a decent living driving in Los Angeles. Since i'm a property owner, i'm also worried about what their insurance is actually going to cover in the event of an accident.
> 
> Over the past five months or so I've put over 25,000 miles on my Jetta that had only 64,000 when I started. My AC wen't bad because of the extra strain of passengers rolling down the windows while it was running. This cost me over $1,000 to get fixed since I was just over the mileage on the extended warranty due to ride share driving. For driving, I also spent money on a FasTrak transponder, a wifi hotspot, and countless bottles of water.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your future endeavors.

I have a feeling that many of us will be following your footsteps out the door. It is just another sign that Uber is becoming just another taxi service....


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

I sent my phone back today...


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

See you tomorrow


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> See you tomorrow


What's happening tomorrow?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I am sorry to hear that it has come to this but I totally understand. You have been a true inspiration for me and many others here on the forum I am sure. Ride sharing will never be the same in LA again.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Totally understandable. You probably have much better things in store for you. It was probably good experience to have. But there comes a time in many businesses and markets where there's a trend reversal / paradigm shift and it's time to get out. There are definitely serious risks involved as well for barely minimum wage in some cases. And it's definitely not worth losing a marriage over. I'm also looking at other things. For example, you can get courier jobs that just simply deliver small packages on a route for almost the same rates as uber is now paying when you factor dead miles and Uber's cut. In any case, Good luck.


----------



## Uberdooper (Aug 19, 2014)

"Uber is becoming just another cab company " 
It's damn right


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

Mike,
Uber is losing a great driver and we will be losing one of the best contributors to the UberPeople site. Keep us updated and would love to see you when perform on stage!

Johnny O


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

Hate to see you go! Good luck with your comedy if I ever get down to LA and your performing ill drop in. And as others have said thanks for your contributions.


----------

